# Meine Fische im Winter...bin echt ratlos.



## Bessy333 (10. Sep. 2007)

Hallo!

Ich besitzte bereits einen Teich, der aber in den tiefen Stellen nur etwas 65 cm beträgt.

Da ja nun der Winter bevot steht mache ich mir große Sorgen wegen meiner Goldfische.

Ich weiß, ich hätte den Teich gleich tiefer machen sollen. War leider eine Art "Fehlplanung".

Nun bin ich am Überlegen ob ich einen zweiten Teich baue, welchen ich dann mit einen kleinen Bach mit den alten Teich verbinde.
Wenn ich diesen zweiten Teich dann etwa 1 m tief mache und die Fische dann da überwintere, (eine Sperre reichmach, damit sie nicht in den alten, flachen Teich können)das müßte doch gehen? Oder?
Nur, ist es wegen der Jahreszeit nicht schon zu spät jetzt noch einen Teich einzulegen?
Was meint ihr dazu?

Oder wärs sinnvoller die Fische im Winter in ein Aquarium zu tun? Aber glaub da geht es denen nicht so gut. 
Oder wärs sinnvoller eine Teichheizung zu besorgen? Aber bringt das soviel daß die Fische auch in den flachen Teich überwintern könnten?
Wäre sehr nett wenn mir jemand einen Tip geben könnte.


----------



## jochen (10. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Meine Fische im Winter...bin echt ratlos.*

Hi Bessy,

Hmmmmmmm, also ich persönlich denke das ein Teichbau jetzt noch funktionieren kann, jedoch müßte die Planung jetzt schon stehen, und du sofort damit anfängst.

Jedoch wäre es mMn. besser die Erweiterung in Ruhe zu planen und im Frühjahr ohne Hektik zu bauen.

Wenn du die Fische im Aquarium überwintern willst, solltest du das Aquarium jetzt schon einfahren, damit sich darin die Biologie bilden kann, und somit die Fische bei einbrechender Kälte sofort umsiedeln zu können. 

Teichheizung geht natürlich auch, einige User zB Jürgen (Dr J.) macht das schon jahrelang erfolgreich, jedoch wenn du einmal erweitern willst, wäre das eine unnötige Geldausgabe, das Aquarium kannst du ja später als Quarantänebecken verwenden.

Also gehen tut alles, die Entscheidung solltest du treffen.

Ich an deiner Stelle würde das Aq. vorziehen.


----------



## Bessy333 (10. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Meine Fische im Winter...bin echt ratlos.*

Hallo!
Danke für deine Nachricht.
Naja, hätte ein 200 Liter Aquarium zu Hause. Das könnte ich evtl für die Überwinterung verwenden.
Es sind 8 Fische, welche noch nicht so groß sind. Aber, so schön wie im Teich habens sie es da mit Sicherheit nicht.  Dann die Fische so halten wie Süßwasserfische, oder`? Ich mein, nur eben ohne Heizstab im Aquarium.

Viele Grüße
Bessy


----------



## jochen (10. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Meine Fische im Winter...bin echt ratlos.*

Hey Bessy,

was hast du überhaupt für Fische, wie groß sind sie genau?


----------



## sigfra (10. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Meine Fische im Winter...bin echt ratlos.*



			
				Bessy333 schrieb:
			
		

> Da ja nun der Winter bevot steht mache ich mir große Sorgen wegen meiner Goldfische.





Hallo Jochen...


ich glaub, es sind Goldfische.... .... 

aber ich denke auch, da sie ja scheinbar noch "klein" sind, das eine Überwinterung im Aquarium kein Problem sein sollte...

Und die Goldis werden sich auch nicht dran stören


----------



## Annett (11. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Meine Fische im Winter...bin echt ratlos.*

Hallo Bessy,

bei Überwinterung von Goldfischen im Haus gilt: Soviel Volumen und so kühl wie möglich. Der Name Kaltwasserfisch kommt nicht von ungefähr. Bei kühleren Temp. fährt der Stoffwechsel runter, Du mußt weniger Füttern, Wasserwechseln etc. als bei 22 oder noch mehr Grad.
Eine Grundversorgung + Filterung sollten aber trotzdem sichergestellt sein.
Vielleicht findest Du bei ebay einen ausgemusterten Außenfilter ala Eheim o.ä.
Nimm auch diesen ruhig ne Nummer größer und drossle lieber den Durchfluß.
Pflanzen werden in dem Becken sicher als Nahrung angesehen, also bleiben nur regelmäßige Wasserwechsel zur Nitratreduktion.
Und vergiß nicht, etwas Untergrund zur Beschäftigung bzw. als Besiedlungsfläche einzubringen. Am Besten feinen Kies.... und den auf jeden Fall nochmal durchspülen, bevor er eingebracht wird.


----------



## jochen (11. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Meine Fische im Winter...bin echt ratlos.*

Hallo




			
				sigfra schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaub, es sind Goldfische.... ....


.....        das Alter macht sich bemerkbar.

Aber so habe ich mir eine Antwort erspart, die Annett so schön geschrieben hat...


----------



## Bessy333 (13. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Meine Fische im Winter...bin echt ratlos.*

Hallo!

Ja, es sind Goldfsche. Sie sind noch etwas klein, hab sie erst im Frühjahr gekauft. Nur einer ist etwas größer und älter.
Und zwei Fische hab ich, das sind glaub ich __ Graskarpfen. Bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher. Diese sind aber auch noch klein. So ca 12 cm.

Ich hätte ein 200lAquarium, und auch einen Filer dazu. Hatte das früher für Warmwasserfische verwendet.

Könnte ich denn das Aquarium in Keller stellen? Denn in der Wohnung hab ich nicht gut Platz dafür.

Bin aber immer noch am Überlegen ob ich noch mit den neuen Teichbau beginne..
Der müßte dann schon so ungefähr 1,20 m haben, oder? Und wie groß dann ungefähr die tiefe Fläche? Ich meine wie groß den Durchmesser?


----------



## Annett (14. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Meine Fische im Winter...bin echt ratlos.*

Hallo,

also ob ein Neubau jetzt noch sooviel Sinn macht. Ich weiß es nicht.
Aber fürs nächste Jahr brauchst Du ja eh wieder ne Lösung, oder war da was größeres geplant. 
Die tiefste Stelle würde ich schon wenigstens 1m² groß machen.

Aquarium kann m.M.n. auch in den Keller, wenn dort die Versorgung (Strom und Wasser) sichergestellt ist.
Wenn man bedenkt, wie wir früher die Fische überwintert haben.. aber oft haben sie das auch nicht so gut überstanden.


----------



## Dr.J (16. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Meine Fische im Winter...bin echt ratlos.*

Hallo Bessy,

keine Panik,

meine Goldfische überwintern auch schon seit 5 Jahren in einem 65 cm tiefen Teich. Ich habe im Winter und für die Frostmonate eine Teichheizung inkl. Frostwächter und das funzt prima.


----------



## Bessy333 (17. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Meine Fische im Winter...bin echt ratlos.*

Hallo!

Danke für euere Antworten.

Ja, ich brauch schon eine Lösung die dann von Dauer ist. Als Lösung sehe ich daß ich einen zweiten Teich baue der einfach tiefer ist, damit ich diese Sorgen wegen den Fischen im Winter nicht hab. Hab mir gedacht ich baue den zweiten dann unmittelbar neben den alten Teich und ich könnte dann den neuen Teich mit einen kleinen Bach ein wenig verbinden.

An Dr J:
Wie funktioniert das mit der Teichheizung und den Frostwächter denn?
Friert dann der Teich gar nicht mehr zu? Oder bleibt da nur eine eisfreie Öffnung?
Hab leider keine Ahnung davon.
Und wie viel Druchmesser hat dein Teich in etwa bei der 65 cm tiefen Stelle?
Weil, die tiefe Stelle bei mir im Teich hat auch nicht gerade viel Durchmesser. Und, soviel ich weiß halten sich die Fische im Winter nur im Tiefwasser auf, oder?


----------



## Dr.J (17. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Meine Fische im Winter...bin echt ratlos.*

Hallo Bessy,

Die Teichheizung besteht aus einem Heizstab, der mit einem Styroporschwimmer verbunden ist, damit er nicht nach unten sinkt und somit das Oberflächenwasser heizen kann. Der Frostwächter ist ein Fühler, der am Teichrand angebrácht ist und zwischen dem Heizstab und der Stromquelle geschaltet ist. Der Frostwächter sorgt dafür, dass der Heizstab nur dann heizt, wenn Frost ist und ein Zufrieren der Oberfläche droht. Das spar jede Menge Strom im Winter. Die eisfreie Öffnung ist ca. 1-1,5m gross, also ausreichend. Das entspricht auch in etwa dem Durchmesser über den 65cm Bereich.

Teichheizung und Frostwächter, die ich einsetze sind von Schego und sehr zu empfehlen: Siehe www.schego.de


----------



## MikeCharly (18. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Meine Fische im Winter...bin echt ratlos.*



			
				Dr.J schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Bessy,
> 
> Die Teichheizung besteht aus einem Heizstab, der mit einem Styroporschwimmer verbunden ist, damit er nicht nach unten sinkt und somit das Oberflächenwasser heizen kann. Der Frostwächter ist ein Fühler, der am Teichrand angebrácht ist und zwischen dem Heizstab und der Stromquelle geschaltet ist. Der Frostwächter sorgt dafür, dass der Heizstab nur dann heizt, wenn Frost ist und ein Zufrieren der Oberfläche droht. Das spar jede Menge Strom im Winter. Die eisfreie Öffnung ist ca. 1-1,5m gross, also ausreichend. Das entspricht auch in etwa dem Durchmesser über den 65cm Bereich.
> 
> Teichheizung und Frostwächter, die ich einsetze sind von Schego und sehr zu empfehlen: Siehe www.schego.de




Hi Jürgen,

Du bringst mich da auf eine Idee.

Styropor, ein Loch für die Entlüftung/Entgasung und ein zweites Loch für den Heizstab.
Das Styropor müsste sich dadurch erwärmen und es würde eine größere eisfreie Fläche entstehen, als bei meiner Methode.
Ich hatte bisher den Heizstab vom Aquarium genommen, einen Stock über den Teich gelegt und den Heizstab daran festgebunden.

So ein Frostwächter finde ich gar nicht schlecht, werde mich im Fachhandel mal umsehen und mir so ein Gerät zulegen.


----------



## Dr.J (18. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Meine Fische im Winter...bin echt ratlos.*

Hallo Volker,

wozu brauchst du das 1. Loch?  Die Fläche, die durch den Heizstab eisfrei gehalten wird, ist doch zum Entgasen gross genug.


----------



## MikeCharly (18. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Meine Fische im Winter...bin echt ratlos.*



			
				Dr.J schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Volker,
> 
> wozu brauchst du das 1. Loch?  Die Fläche, die durch den Heizstab eisfrei gehalten wird, ist doch zum Entgasen gross genug.





  Du hast eigentlich recht. das 1. Loch (Entgasungsloch) ist ja unnötig.


----------



## Bessy333 (21. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Meine Fische im Winter...bin echt ratlos.*

Hallo!
Hab nun das Aqarium aufgestellt. Sind 200 Liter. Können die Fische dann schon ins Haus? Hoffentlich bin ich nicht schon zu spät dran?
Und, wie lange soll das Aquariumwasser denn stehen bis ich die Fische reingeben kann. Hab ins Aquariumwasser ein Waseraufbereitungsmittel getan.


----------



## Bessy333 (21. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Meine Fische im Winter...bin echt ratlos.*

Und, hätte noch eine Frage. 
Ein Bekannter von mir meint er könnte seine Goldfische übern Winter bei sich im Keller in so einer runden, grünen Regentonne überwintern. Das ist doch bestimmt nocht gut für die Fische, oder? Also ich bin der Meinung das ist Tierquälerei. 
Hab schon Bedenken wenn ich meine Teichfische übern Winter ins Haus in ein Aquarium tun will. Wobei ich aber eine Pumpe und Licht, Steine usw. im Aquarium hab.
Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## jochen (21. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Meine Fische im Winter...bin echt ratlos.*

Hallo Bessy,

Wenn du es genau machen willst,
mißt du jeden Tag den Nitritwert,
verfolgst den Nitritpeak,
und wenn der Wert wieder gleichmäßig unter 0,2mg liegt kannst du die Fische bedenkenlos einsetzen.

Wenn du nicht weißt was der Nitritpeak ist, bitte benutze die Suche oder Tante Google.
Der Nitritpeak ist hier im Forum schon sehr oft und auch gut erklärt worden.


Im Aquarium finde ich eine Überwinterung OK, natürlich muss der Besatz zur Beckengröße passen.

Beleuchtung brauchen deine Fische nicht unbedingt,
das Tageslicht genügt ihnen,
in einen Kellerraum ohne Licht und ohne Zusatzbeleuchtung würde ich sie nicht stellen.

 Licht benötigen aber sicher die Pflanzen im Aquarium.

Du brauchst auch keinen Heizstab, Goldis sind ja Kaltwasserfische.

Was du nach der Einfahrphase und dem Einsetzen unbedingt machen mußt, ist ein Wasserwechsel zu ungefähr 20% alle 1-2 Wochen.

Filter und Pumpe hast du ja.

Wünsche dir und deinen Fischis eine gute Winterzeit...


----------



## koi-home-carsten (2. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Meine Fische im Winter...bin echt ratlos.*

hallo 
bau dir doch ne kleine box zur überwinterung ( im Keller) oder garage filter rann und lod gehts.....immer auf der sicheren seite ....und das becken kannste dann im sommer noch als karantäne nutzen ...oder zur aufzucht der kleinen...

Bild meiner box in mein profil...

Heitzen im teich ist wegen den zusätzlichen kosten sehr teuer....

Gruß Carsten


----------



## tomz (5. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Meine Fische im Winter...bin echt ratlos.*

Ich hab auch einen Teich der 70 cm tief ist und ich überwintere meine Goldfische in einen Aquarium. Und es ist sicher billiger als einen neuen Teich anzubauen. Und keine Angst die Goldfische füllen sich überall wohl nur genug Platz muss sein es kommt darauf an wie viel Liter das Aquarium haben wird. 
Und im Aquarium kannst du deinen Goldis den Winter über zu sehen und sich um sie Sorgen. 

Gruß
tomz


----------



## gottschalling (7. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Meine Fische im Winter...bin echt ratlos.*

hatte auch einen kleinen teich mit ca 55cm tiefe. das beste ist ein ausströmstein, damit gab es nie probleme. weder sommer noch winter.


----------



## karsten. (7. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Meine Fische im Winter...bin echt ratlos.*

mein Name ist Karsten.

Hallo gottschalling

das ist kein guter Rat .. !

es gibt so etwas wie "anerkannte Regeln" bei der Haltung von Tieren

Deine Info halte ICH eher für eine Ermutigung zur Tierquälerei 

so was sollte man nicht als allgemeingütig in eine Foren-Diskussion einbringen 

oder hast Du Insiderwissen , dass es nie wieder richtig Winter wird ?  


mit freundlichem Gruß


----------

